# What Kind Of Tubing For 15 Mm Steel?



## marcom (Jul 29, 2012)

Hi, I'd like to know what's the best tubing for 15 mm steel balls. What about 4 strands 1745? What speed could it reach? Thanks!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Welcome to the forum. Don't know about best tubing for 15mm but 1745 4 strands will work fine.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Marcom!


----------



## pgandy (Aug 15, 2011)

e~shot said:


> Welcome to the forum. Don't know about best tubing for 15mm but 1745 4 strands will work fine.


Ditto, if you can pulll it. 4 of 1842 is the best I can do.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

2050 in a 4 strand config.


----------

